# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Cykliczna pokrzywka - kto rozwiąze zagadke ?

## uhu1234

Witam. Od roku, niemalze kazdego dnia (z 5 razy moze nie bylo) pojawia mi się na ciele pokrzywka zwykle w porze wieczorowej, najwczesniej moze byla o 16. Dziwne to jest, ze pojawia sie tylko wieczorem, znika w trakcie nocy, badz zaraz po przebudzeniu (doslownie w kilka minut). Jesli chodzi o miejsca w ktorych sie pojawia to roznie. Najczesciej plecy, brzuch, rece, nogi, rzadziej dlonie i stopy. Nigdy na twarzy i w miejsach intymnych. Poczatkowo bylem z tym u dermatologa - nic nie zaradzil, potem wybralem sie do  alergolog a, ktory stwierdzil ze testy alergiczne sa bez sensu bo wyjdzie mi ze jestem uczulony na wszystko. Leki ktore mi zapisal to rupafin i peritol. Niestety slabo one dzialaly. Najlepiej dziala zyrtec ktory biore prawie codziennie (swedzi jak cholera). Przez rok zdazylem zaobsrewowac wiele rzeczy, mianowicie jak juz wyskoczy mi ta wysypka, silny wysilek powoduje jej znikniecie. Np. pojawia sie wysypka, wychodze biegać, ledwie przebiegne kilometr, patrze na rece - wysypka zniknela. Po po powrocie do domu, gdy ochlone zauwazam ze znowu sie zaczyna pojawiac.

Podsumowujac: pokrzywka pojawia sie zawsze w godzinach wieczornych, codziennie, nigdy rano. Zyrtec najlepiej pomaga, wapno wogole, ten rupafin chyba troche pomagal, juz nie pamietam, peritol rowniez wogole. 
Nie zauwazylem aby stres / brak stresu / to co jem przez caly dzien, mialo wplyw na jej pojawienie sie czy intensywnosc, aczkolwiek nie wykluczam tego - może ma. Moze spotkaliscie sie z podobnym problemem, prosiłbym o jakies porady, wyjasnienia, jakies koncepcje dlaczego jest tylko wieczorem itp. 
Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## mychaaa

mnie tez wydaje sie ze mam pokrzywke hylam juz u roznych lekarzy skora swedzi jest czerwona i zgrubiona czasami...dodatkowo mam swiszczacy duszacy kaszel ktory zwalczalm inhalatorem fostex.

----------

